# Goat Transport



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Help! I need a larger goat transport system. Looking at everyone's at Rendezvous was extremely helpful but now I have to make a decision and I can't. I loved the height and airiness of Carolyn's and have found one that I really like. (Google up Show Stopper Equipment). Nothing is as tall as Carolyn's but I would rather not get involved in a fabrication project right now so I would like to buy one of these. My choice is between an expensive aluminum one that is 44" tall and a steel one that is 40" tall. I like the steel one much better but I am concerned that 40" isn't tall enough. My three-year-old goat would be fine in there but my two yearlings are still growing. I want them (plus one more that I would like to add to my pack string later) to be comfortable during the two or three hour drives that I do to trailheads. Does anyone have insight into how I decide if 40" is tall enough?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

40 inches is too short in my opinion. Many packers are 38 inches at the shoulder. You can see that 2 inches is no where near tall enough to give them any head room at all. There was a goat at the Rendy that was 41 inches at the shoulder and that isn't all that uncommon. He wouldn't even fit into the rack. I'd say 44" minimum. 50 inches would be better. They throw their heads up when they jump upinto the pickup so a low ceiling meanes they are going to knock their heads against the top every time they load. It might make them stop wanting to loading eventually.

One other option is to look for a used stock rack like the ones ranchers haul cattle in. It is tall anough for cows. A quick band of angle iron near the top would allow a place to attach a plywood roof and you are good to go. I've seen these in the paper for $100. http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/2463933486.html A quick google turned up this one but it is in Oklahoma. Look around and you'll probably find one nearby. That is cheap enough to allow for some fabrication budget to get it set up the way you want it. I added a pickup toolbox to the top of mine. You can stand on the tailgate to access it and store your saddles and stuff in it.[attachment=0:h3ifpc9p]Goat Rack.jpg[/attachment:h3ifpc9p]


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks so much, Rex. I want to know that they are comfortable. I'll now look for cattle racks. I really like your setup! I would like to get air where I want it and block wind where I want.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This is actually our second one. The first one had a snap on canvas cover that wrapped around the front half. I had it made at a tarp shop for a reasonable fee and they even installed the snaps.


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

An upholstery shop near me made a vinyl cover with a zippered door for the small carrier that I am currently using so they could do that again on a larger carrier. They are quite creative and helpful. 
I am thinking now that I will get a ladder rack made from square tubing and get a fabricator to add some sides and make doors. I really like your idea of the carrier on top with space to put storage near the tailgate.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Look what I just bought for $100!
[attachment=0:hfggl93m]7-26-11 Army Trailer.jpg[/attachment:hfggl93m]
I'm hoping to make it a goat hauler!

If it doesn't work out as a goat trailer (adequate suspension?) I have 101 other uses for it! Hubby has 101 uses in mind too! He didn't even mind me buying it!

Yay!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I didn't get the trailer.

The tires were in too bad of shape to consider towing it 100 miles. They were 9.00 x 20 and on split rims. :? 

Really cool trailer but not really what I need.


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

A neighbor heard about my goat transport problem and brought by some wood cattle racks. They are in great shape and very tall but will need extensive reworking. They need to be reshaped to fit my 6.5' bed. They are stake-body built but I am thinking about making it into one unit that can be lifted from the bed of the truck with a tractor. That means reworking so that it gets past the wheelwell. A a top has to be devised. My husband is getting less enthusiastic......


----------

